# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Fout 91: Objectvariabele of blokvariabele with is niet ingesteld

## Chris1971

Beste mensen,

Ik krijg melding van iemand die een test voor mij uitvoert dat bovenstaande melding naar voren komt bij het openen van mijn vba projectje. Onderstaand de code. Ik zit te piekeren en te puzzelen, maar kom er niet uit. In mijn excel 2007 en 2013 geeft ie de fout overigens niet. Is er iemand die me kan helpen?
Hier is de Thisworkbook code:





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## alansidman

Rule 03: Code Tags
Your post does not comply with Rule 3 of our Forum RULES. Use code tags around code. 

Posting code between 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, it also maintains VBA formatting.

Highlight your code and click the # icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found here



(I have added them for you today.  Please read all Forum Rules and comply in the future.)

----------


## Evolta

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Ik krijg melding van iemand die een test voor mij uitvoert.
> In mijn excel 2007 en 2013 geeft ie de fout overigens niet.



Waarin opent hij/zij het?

----------

